# outdoor grow 2,3 more updated pics



## buckboi_88 (Feb 17, 2010)

here more pics of my ladys and sum babies..... can anyone tell me how long does she hav left b4 i harvest


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll take a guess..........um 5-7 weeks


----------



## buckboi_88 (Feb 17, 2010)

those Are 2 dif plants so u thnk tha indica has bout 5 weeks left? r tha otha


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd stick with Legalize....5-7 weeks to go! keep up the good work...

and it looks like around that time for both of your babies


----------

